# .  (, , , )

## .

2012 .   "   "     http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=432528

----------


## Fraxine

,       ?
     ,        .

----------


## mizeri

-     ,      . ..      ,            -   .        -       ?             ?   ,  ,       ,   2012 ,    -  /,         ( 2012,        )     ,         .     ,   ,   , (((.

----------


## .

*mizeri*,   ,      .        :Frown: 
,      .              :Frown:

----------

( )        (      ).                 7 (      ).           ,         .

----------


## .

> 


  ?    ?
          .

----------

?      ,      .

----------


## mizeri

> *mizeri*,   ,      .       
> ,      .


   .    -?

----------


## tanyuschk

,    ,       ?   -  . :Redface:

----------


## Andyko

;
   ,    ,      , ..     
     -  , , , 

, ,                

         ,   ,         ,

----------

!    .     : : 1.    , 2.      ( )   ( ) -  ? 3. "" -  ?    ...

----------


## .

> .


   ,       ,    ?      ,     ,      :Frown:    ?     ,

----------


## Andyko

:http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?find=&type=&rubric=31

----------


## .

> !    .


    ,   .  ,       ,    ,

----------


## Andyko

,   :Smilie:

----------

, ,       ?  ,       . - -     .  .

----------

!    ?!    ,          .    .  ?!
            ?

----------


## .

**,        .    




> ?


 ,   .      .  ,     ?        .     ?
 ,     ,        ,     ,      :Frown:

----------

(      92 )       15   15     60     60    7 ..    7    ?
         ?

----------


## .

> ?


 



> 15   15     60     60    7 ..    7    ?

----------

!

----------

.     \.  ,      ?  ? ,  ,   :         ?

----------

,       :
   :      ,  -  .  :     -    .

----------


## Andyko

**, ;
    " "     
 :Wink: 
 ...

----------

!

----------


## Larky

> ?!    ,          .


      ...  :Smilie:      ,           ...  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Larky*,          ,          :Wink:

----------

.        -         . . ,      10000.   7 .   70 000?    ""         ,    -   70 000 -   .
     ,      5000  .   ,     ,      -  .
.    .    ? "  ,        " ? ( )  :Smilie:     ?

----------


## BorisG

> ,


      ?
       ,     .

      ,   ,  . 
  ,   **        .
   ,   ,   ""   ,   .

    ,   ,        . 

      ,       .

----------


## .

> ,           .
>     ,   ,   ""   ,   .


    ,           ,    ?
 ,       ,    .  , 1843-  ?

----------

.       ( ) 200 .          (     - 92  ,     ).      2      ,          - 7  ,      ,   700 .   ?

----------


## Larky

> ,   700 .


       "   "?  :Smilie:

----------

,  28  ,   ?

----------

:   .   .      . ,              ?

----------


## Andyko

,     " "  " ,   "   (      ),                 __  :Wink: 
 :Cool:

----------

> "   "?


     ,    .   ,                 .     - ,  ,   40 ..,    ,      .

----------


## Larky

> " "  " ,   "   (      ),


...  :Smilie:       ...   :Wink:

----------

,      ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


, .     -   92    .

----------


## Larky

> ,      ?


 ...    ,      ...   ,           ,  ,      ...                "   "...  :Smilie:

----------

,     ( )   (  ) ?

----------

,       .    ,      ...      (  10 )  .    -     -  !         -   .   -  ?      ,    -        ?        -    !
  ,        ... .

----------


## echinaceabel

> -  ?


  .




> ,    -


  :yes: 



> -


           .

----------


## Andyko

> !


**,     ,            ?

----------


## BuhNet

.        (   ,        ).        , -        ,          .    -     .          ,           ,    .

----------

, !
         -    ?
   ,    ,     -   ,   -   . ?      - ?       ,       ,     ?
        ,   ,   ?  -    ...?  -   ?
    -   ,    - ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,       ,     ?






> ,   ,   ?


 




> -    ...?







> -   ?


** -       , ,

----------

1843-,   ,  : " ,   ,    ,                  ,      ,           (  ).
(      28.04.2008 N 2003-)"
  "   "?

----------


## Andyko

**,   ?
       .

----------


## Malinine

> "   "?


   , .

----------


## Fraxine

,      ???     ?

----------


## .

*Fraxine*,    .        .        2012 .

----------


## BuhNet

> , !
>          -    ?
>    ,    ,     -   ,   -   . ?      - ?       ,       ,     ?
>         ,   ,   ?  -    ...?  -   ?
>     -   ,    - ?


    100          -   .      .      .        ,  ,    51,  "   ".         ,   ,   71,  "   ". ,  ,    ,   ,   71.      -       ,     ,   -     .  ,      100   .      ,       ,          .      ,    ,        .          - ,      .     - .      ,      ,   ,      ,   !



".

----------


## Edolorin

-  373-    .    .

----------


## 15

> -  373-    .    .


    ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


    ,   - 0.

----------


## Malinine

> ?


       ,     .      ,      , .. "...       ,          ,  ,  ..."

 ,    , ,  ,  ? ..  0-     ,          .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,


    .     ? -     ? ?   ?   ?  ,  - 0.

----------


## 85

.

   0.        .

1.        ( 1000).
2.    1000 .
3.      1000 .   .
4.  -           " ".

  ?

----------


## Malinine

> .
> 
>    0.        .
> 
> 1.        ( 1000).
> 2.    1000 .
> 3.      1000 .   .
> 4.  -           " ".
> 
>   ?


,        -    ,            . ,  ,         -    .     .           ))

  " ",  "        ".

----------

.             ?   :Wow:   :Frown:

----------


## Vayolet

** ,  - ,  -  .

----------


## 85

> ,        -    ,            . ,  ,         -    .     .           ))
> 
>   " ",  "        ".



  ,           /?
    -     ,   ?

----------


## Malinine

> ,           /?
>     -     ,   ?


, . , "       ".    ,  .  ,   - 1843-. , ,      .

----------

()  ?     .       ,      ?  :Wow:

----------


## Malinine

,   26  .      ))

----------


## echinaceabel

,     , ,     (, ).  ?(,         -   ).
P.S.     ( )    ?  :Wow:

----------


## 841

,       (     ) :
1)       ( -  )
2)            ( -  ,        ,    ,       )
3)       /?
4)     ,       ( -        ??),    ( -  )     ?
,      100 000    
 -...  ,     ??

----------


## echinaceabel

> -  )


 - .



> /?


.



> ?


  :yes: 



> ,      100 000


 .

----------


## _07

!     50   9 .      ?    ?   ,

----------

> !     50   9 .      ?    ?   ,


 ?        .

----------


## .

> .


      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## _07

> ?        .


, .     .      ?  ?  50

----------


## mizeri

> !     50   9 .      ?    ?   ,


         50     ,      .    -        .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 50     ,


1  .



> ?  ?  50


 - ,    .

----------


## mizeri

> , .     .      ?  ?  50


        ))))    (   )) ,        ,   ,    76 ,     ( 76) -    )))

----------


## Andyko

> 50   9


*_07*,        ?

----------


## _07

> *_07*,        ?



      .   " ".       .     (    ,       71  ).

----------


## .

> - ,    .


 ?         :Embarrassment:     - ?

----------


## _07

> ?            - ?


   ?  ?        :Redface:

----------


## Andyko

> .   " ".





      "   ?"   ?

----------


## _07

.    (  ,     ).      ,    ( ),          .          ,

----------


## mizeri

> .    (  ,     ).      ,    ( ),          .          ,


--       ,       ( )      -  (     ),        .         ))))

----------

> ?  ?


    .      " "

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...0#post53530180

----------


## Andyko

,             ;

     ,      ;
        ;
..       ,        

,       ,     ,

----------


## 85

. ,            .

----------

> . ,            .


       ,    .

----------


## .

,   .

----------


## Andyko



----------

> ,      ;
>         ;
> ..       ,


           ( 6%, ),   ,     ,        ?
 , ,      -      . ,    ?  -?

----------


## Fraxine

:Embarrassment:  !!!      ,       ,          .      -       .
   -       - ,        .

----------

,           -      ,    .   1,     .     -  ,     -   .              .

----------

1   ,  ,  ,     .       ,     ...

----------

,  "    " -    .      .

----------


## .

"   "
  ,      ,    "",         ,  .   ,  ,        . 
        ? 

      ,    ,         ..

----------


## .

* .*,    ,    ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

*Fraxine*,   ,       ?        :Embarrassment:

----------

> ( 6%, ),   ,     ,        ?
>  , ,      -      . ,    ?  -?


    .        ?

----------


## Larky

> ?


  ...     ...             ?  ,  ? ,       , , , ...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Alm

> 1  .
> 
>  - ,    .


 1     91 .
 -    
 -   
 ,  .   .

  .   .

----------

> ...     ...             ?  ,  ? ,       , , , ...


  -     ;-)
     ? -    .    .       ?

----------


## Larky

> .       ?


  14-     ...  :Smilie:         ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Sufir

> ,      .


          ?

----------


## saigak

1. ? 
2.  \    ? 
3. .
  = =

----------

.     6%.          .      ,     .   ,            , ..  .    . 71, 75, 76, 84, 91  99?     -     ,    ,               ,      - ? .

----------


## .

> ,     .

----------


## Marie

> ( 6%, ),   ,     ,        ?
>  , ,      -      . ,    ?  -?


       .     1 ,   -,   ,   .    , , .       ,     , ,     . , ,      .  - ?  :Smilie:    Z-,             ,       .  :Wow: 
.

----------


## SergeiP

> .        ?


   -       "".  "",    " ". -       :




> ,  
> 
> ,    ,   (  ),


       :

 ,   ,              7000    ,     .

  ,     ,    ?        ?

----------


## Vas'ka

, ,    .   "  7000 "    .  :Smilie: 

    " ()     ".

----------


## SergeiP

-  .       " ",     -   ,      "   ",   "  ".      ,   ,  .    ,   ,  etc...

 , ,        ,     -      0      ...

----------


## Vitalyq

.  6%,  ,    -.   -   -    ,     ,    .    ?
        ,     .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.                      . 
      ,   ,

----------


## Vas'ka

-  "  ":    ,   ,  ( .. )   .
   -      .
*,       **  .              (    )?
**  . 1.4.
"...   ** ** ** ..."
     -  ?
    -      **  :_

----------


## Marie

,        ,    .  ,       ,     ,       ,          .       ( )?

----------


## .

1843-

----------


## _2009

!             , . -.   1843-,  ,        "  ", " "   1843-,        .        .  , ,                 . - .

----------


## .

> .


   ,   :Smilie:     "   "  .     ,    (     -  ),   .      ,     ,   1843-    .
  ,  ,         ,

----------


## Vayolet

> 


  ,    ?

----------


## _2009

?    :    ,          ,   ,  .     .
     ,      ,   ,  . .       ?        ,  ,   . ,     .

----------


## .

> ,    ?


.     ,     ,     - 

     ,       (..       )      . 
,       ,      



> ?

----------


## _2009

( )  ?  ?     ?     ?

----------


## Vitalyq

> ,       (..       )      .

----------


## .

,  ,

----------

1.  3   ,  "         "?
2.          ,            ,    ? (       ).

----------

3    .  - ,  - ,  -.     ,     ,  .        .         ,       , , ,         ?

----------


## saigak

> , , ,


  ,   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## 77

2- ...
, ,  . 
        ,    ""  :Hmm:       ,      ,  ""     :EEK!: ???

----------


## 77

2  ?

----------


## fenya

, !
,  ...
   6%.  .   .   .   /    /. 

,  /    ,    .       ? 

  - " "
   - " "
      ,    ?

----------


## 15

!     4500         ,  /  0,                 ?

----------


## Andyko

> 4500         ,  /  0,                 ?

----------


## Andyko

*fenya*,

----------


## fenya

*Andyko*,

----------


## 15

> 


   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

*15*,   ,   .      ...

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


, !(  )  :Big Grin:

----------


## 15

> *15*,   ,   .      ...


 ,    ,   .          2012 .    4500(   1   6 ).     :"       /(  )     ,    -4500                           ,.    4500."       ,            (  2011       ),  ("     - ?").      .          , .    ,       .

----------


## saigak

-  .... -     ,         (  ).

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,            (  2011      ),  ("     - ?").


, !   (  ) -     (   , ,    ,   ,       25    (, )!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Larky

> -  .... -     ,         (  ).


  ?     -   ,          ...  :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> -   ,          .


  ,        ,      ,      .         ...  :Frown:

----------

!         !
    ?     ,  6% ?
  2012    \ ,    ,    (, ) ?
!

----------


## saigak

> ?


,     .




> ,  6% ?


 




> \ ,


 




> ,    (, ) ?


       .

----------

.    \,      ?     ,     ?   ?

----------


## saigak

> ,     ?   ?


  , ,             ....

----------


## _

=)

  !    !  ,      ?     ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


 ,         ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Okli

> ?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vayolet

> 


   .      ,    ,    ""?

----------

-   .      "  "    .   ,     - ,  , 2-3       .   - ,   ,       .      ,      1   ( 3- ),   1  2010 .,  .    ,       .          .   ""     2  .   2  ,     5000 .  .

----------

.               ...
  , ,  ...        ,      ,         ,      ,    ,     ...

----------


## 77

> ?


    ,            ,        . , ,    ,      .      ,       !

_        ,    ""      ,      ,  ""    ???        2  ?_

----------

, 6    ,    3   , .. 18    .      18   ,      (  )    ,     1   126 .
   ,       .         2 .      -            .
 !!

----------

> . , ,    ,      .
>  [/I]


  ?    . ,  ,   ?   .

----------

-   ,     :
25 .. ( )/7( )*7(    ) =    25 ..  ?         25 ..      ,    ,    ,        ?  :Rotate:

----------

!   -    .   , .       ..               .   :    (... ),    ,   ,    /. 
    ( )       ().    :    (),    ,   ,       ,    ,          /,       (  ,     ),           .    -        ,   ?     ,       ,     .       ,               ,           .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 


 )    )

    -  ,    .    .51   .90  .

----------


## .

** ,        ?     ?  :Frown:

----------


## Val6556

> ?     ,     ?   ?


-, . , ,         ,           (     ).          ,                ( - -,     ).

----------


## ewa

(    )     (- 700.) -    :       1 ,     ,    700 . -  - (,  ).

----------


## Val6556

> (    )     (- 700.) -    :       1 ,     ,    700 . -  - (,  ).


  ,       ,       (    ).    ,         .

----------


## rfhty

> , 6    ,    3   , .. 18    .      18   ,      (  )    ,     1   126 .
>    ,       .         2 .      -            .

----------


## Andyko

> (  )    ,


        ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


 , ..



> 3





> ,

----------


## rfhty

,    ,  .
           ?      ,         128     7          .  "" ?    ,                    ,      ,     ,      ?     ?

----------


## saigak

> 


   ,   




> ,     ,


  .          ,          .




> ?







>

----------

:    ,        ,   ,   .      6%.     . 
       -      100-150      .        ,       ?

----------


## tanyuschk

> !    ?!    ,          .    .  ?!
>             ?


 , ,      ,      ...

----------


## .

*tanyuschk*,    , ,

----------


## tanyuschk

> !    ?!    ,          .    .  ?!
>             ?





> *tanyuschk*,    , ,


 ,       ,  ,       ,       .

----------


## .

.        
 :Frown:

----------


## tanyuschk

,  ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

> !     50   9 .      ?    ?   ,


   1-.      ,     ,  13 .       1,                ,      ,   ??                   ,         :Smilie:          ??            1  ?

----------

-       92 ,    7 ? ..     10 000 .     70 000?           ,     7 ,      70 000,      ,   ( )  .?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 92


 - .



> ,     7 ,      70 000,      ,   ( )  .?


  :yes:

----------


## rfhty

*saigak*,   !
    -   \      ?         ().     ,      ?   ,    .

----------


## saigak

> \      ?


     -.



> ,    .


 ?   ?    .

----------

,   .

    .
   15000  .
     .      ,       -,     .
  ,  .

     .

     ,           .

  , ?
     ,,     -.
                  -  (    , ,   ?)
  ,      ,    ?

----------


## saigak

...
    ,       " ".             .  .

----------


## Sauza777

> ,       " ".             .  .


+100,  ,      (  ),      .             ,    "   ".

----------


## .

> 


    ?  )))

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?  )))


, , ,      (  )...   -  .  :Smilie:

----------


## Vas'ka

.
_   !
        12.10.2011  373-                ( -   373-)       13.12.2011  2750- "        "  1  2012           ,         .
        ,      373- .

      ,     2012        5  1998 . N 14- "         "  .

  ,     01  2012              
_

----------

, -   ...
  ,      ?
    ?

    ,  ?
      ..     ?
  ?  ?

----------


## .

**,   !   -  .              :Frown:

----------

, .
 ) 2    .
,       -,     .
   ,   -   )

----------

>>>     .        ,


,   , , -)

  ,      ?
     ,    ?

----------

,        .   .    ,

----------

-6.

1.     .
2.       .
3.    ..  -        

   ?
      .
,    ,    ?

           - 0 ?

----------

,       ?

----------


## .

> ,      ?


,     ,       .         ?  :Frown: 




> ?
>       .
> ,    ,    ?


  ,    !     !    ,   ,     .   ,     500 ,     :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,       ?


    ?   ,      ?  :Frown:         .       ,      .

----------

.

       ?

----------


## .

.15.1 .     .

----------

"               "

    -   ..
   ,

----------

.      .     ,     ,      -   2    ,  . ,  ,  .      -           .                .       -     -         .   ,      "    ".    -    -   . 
    ,     ,        .

----------


## Zinaida86

> -6.
> 
> 1.     .
> 2.       .
> 3.    ..  -        
> 
>    ?
>       .
> ,    ,    ?
> ...



 .

,   .         -  -     ,       /,    ?   2012  ?

----------


## Mar_ya

, , , / .         ()    150-250 .    ,      .   ,     " "  ,   ,   250        ? .....

----------


## Andyko

> ,


  ?

----------


## Mar_ya

)))   ,   /,   .

----------

6%  ,  /,    (  ,  ).

, ,            0 ,             ?
    -        (0)       -    ?

----------


## Fraxine

> -    -


       ,   -     .

----------


## _2009

, 2012 -. 
1. -   (   , ) -   () :           .   . 
2. 1843-,         .    ,  ,            ?

----------


## saigak

> 


 .




> ,


??

----------


## _2009

1. .,       -     ?

2.     ,     .   . 2,  1843.

----------


## .

> 2.     ,     .


 , ,        ( ,   :Wink: ),        1843-.        ,          :Wink: 



> 1843-,         .


 ,       ?

----------


## _2009

.,       ,         ,     .         ,            .   -  , -.  -   ,          .        ,     .
 ,      .

----------


## Larky

> -   (   , ) -   () :           .   .


            373-,       (   )...    ...          -            ,    ...          373-  ...   ,     ,     ,               ...            ,          ...  ,   ,      ,    ,      ,    (   ,             )...   ,        ,       ,    ,    ,        -         ,    ,  ,    ,   ,       ,                ...   ,    ... 
P.S.    ,       ,      ,               ...

----------

*Larky*,       -       ,    - .         ,             ., , 373-   ,       ,  ,       ,     .
   ""  ,    .

----------


## Larky

> 


   ,        ,     ,    ,     ,            ,          ...        ,     "       ,    -  "...  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

*Larky*,  ,           ,         :
"  "  "   "

----------


## Larky

,       ,        ,              ,      ,         ( ),    ,               ...      


> "  "  "   "


    ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Kubinos

> ,     "       ,    -  "...


 ,        "" :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

> ,


*Larky*,        .          .
             ,      .

----------


## Mar_ya

> -            ,    ...


          .    (    )     200 ,            .   ,     ,       .

----------


## Storn

22  2011 . N -4-2/21794@

----------

"   ,    ,         -        ,            ."
 ,    -   .    -    ?

----------



----------

\,    ,      .  ( - ),   ()    ,   "   " (,  -  ). ,     2-3-4  (        ) ""  .    -  (   ""),      - .

----------


## .

> 2012 . 
> **


   ,               :Frown:

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=436244

----------


## Nadinak

/,
     (-).

 (    ,    ,    ):
1.   ,     -  , ?
2. ,                , ?
3.        (    ,         /),  , ? 

         ,
     /        "    ".
4.         ?
    ,   ? - 
  ,  ?

----------

-  :
1.        ? ..     1, 2, 3...    1, 2, 3...    - 1,   -  2
2.   ?
    Z-?   ?
3.      z-,  ?

----------

! . 
      -       "   "  ?    (             2  -  -  ,   -  ,  .   "  "      ,      ,          .        ,      (     ) ?
.     ?   ?     ?
 .      ?       -  ?

----------


## GentleLove

*Nadinak*:
1. .
2. .
3. .
4. ,       ,     (   ,    ,    ,   ,  ).    ,      0,      .

**:
1. ,       .
2.    ,   :
)       ,     ( )      ,
)         (        ) -        ,           (  )     :Wink: ,
)       -    /   -  .
     Z-       , ,   -  .     ,     (   )           .
3.     ""   : Z-  ..., .

----------


## GentleLove

**:
1.     ,       -           (      ).       ,     ,      ,        - .      ,  ,    ,    -  , .
2.   ,        ,  ,      ,      ,    -  .    -         .
3. ,              -  ,  ,           ,   .
 " ...  ....   01.01.2012 .          ...,.. . :       __.__.20__ ." , - ... ,  !  :Wow:

----------

*GentleLove*,  ,     ,        -   ,    ,       -   !   ,     ,   ?

----------


## .

**,    .       , ,  ,      .

----------


## GentleLove

,   -  ,   (             ),  ,      ,   .  . ..  "" -       ""  :Smilie: 

 ,   ,   -   .  . 15.1                .     ,     .    ,  ,   " "  ",      ".
  373-            ( ).
, **:        ,     -              ?  ?    ,        .

----------


## .

> ,     .


 .  .2.4. ,     



> ,       ,   ,      , *     .*


  .15.1

----------

.   .        -  .  .    .   ,     ,        ,   ,      -  !  !     ,        ,       ,       .    ! .        ...   ?    ?

----------


## _2009

.    ,     (  /  ,  ).  ,   7  70000 .   ,    ,    7   . :
1.     75000 .      5        ?
2.     70000. , ,  ?
3.    :     80000,  5    ,  ?      ?

     ,       .

----------


## GentleLove

*.*, ,     ... :Frown: 

**:     -    ...    ,     ,      ,    ,     ,     . -        .
,    -,     ,  ...

----------


## sotnik

.  : ""      ,   .            .           . 
,   -   ,     .
     :    .  ,   ? -    .        .

----------


## sotnik

*_2009*,      ,          .          .  -   ,   ()      :    " ",   ,   ,     .     ,    .
      -  .  ,        .

----------


## _2009

,        ,    .    ,  . "     ,          ." 
1.     900000:92   7  = 68,478.  ?
2.    "       ." 68,478.   ?     ?

----------


## sotnik

*_2009*,      :    ( )   ,        .       ,    ,   .       :   , ,   ,           ,     .          ,   , ,             .     - .  -  .
   68,5  -  .  ,    .




> 2.    "       ." 68,478.   ?     ?


   ,  68,5  - ,      ,  :          ,          ()             .
 : 900000/92*7*=*68*478,26, .  68,5 ,  68,5  .   -   ...

----------


## _2009

, 68500 , .     ,   .         .  -, 



> ()             .


 ,      68500  ?

----------


## GentleLove

*_2009*, .

----------


## _2009

? 68 500?      .
    ,       ,     .  ,    .
    ,            ?

----------


## sotnik

*_2009*, ,  !     ,         68,5 . .,        .
,       ,    ""     .          ,          .
,    ,   :      .. !     .    .
 ,  68  -  !           . ,            .

----------


## sotnik

> ,            ?


.   .      .         ,   -    .    ,     .

----------


## sotnik

*_2009*,       ""    ?    ,         -  .  - :             ... ,    .       ,      .   !
    ,  ,  () ...          ?     :           ...
   , !  !     ! !                        ...   !
    -   ,  ,  ,     ,       .         ,  !  !
     !
  ,       ,       .        -     .

----------


## _2009

> ,  68  -  !


    ,      ,    .
  .     : .          (   ,     )    .
  :   ,      , ..  ,      .   .     ,  .  ,    .      ,     ?

----------


## saigak

> ,     ?


,   .   .

----------


## GentleLove

373-    **   /?
       -         ( -?)?        ...        0,5%  ,     / - 2%,       ...  !      ,        :-/    -?   - ?

----------


## saigak

> /?







> 


 .




> -?







> - ?


?

----------


## _2009

,     - ,    .        , ..  ,  .   .    ,  .  ,  (    )     ,  ,    .  :Wow: 
,      .
  ,   -,   ?    ?  ?   -,  ,     ?      2 .,    ,    ?

      .          .

----------


## GentleLove

,    ,     -?

----------


## saigak

> ,   -,   ?


  .




> ?


 .
          ,      ..




> ?


.




> ,    ,     -?

----------


## _2009

׸  .
    ,  , ,  .    .
"  ..." ? - ?    .
  , . . ,   .       ?

----------


## saigak

"  " (..  ).    ,   .
.   -   .     "   "  "  .. ".       - .    .  -        .

----------


## sotnik

> ,      ,    .


.          ,   ,       .



> (   ,     )


  ,                ,   ...



> :   ,      ,


   .   ,     -      .       :      ,       .      ,    .         . .




> ,     ?


   , ,   .      :             ,    .
      -    (       : Z-  - )        ,     .      -,        .



> 2 .,    ,    ?


  ,   .

----------


## _2009

.      ,   .      .    .   :      "  " (   ,  ).    ,        .  :Wink: .   .      .      ,   .     - ,       .

     ,   , ,  .

----------


## _2009

> -    (       : Z-  - )


  Z-       .  .  - ,         .            .    -    .   .

----------

> Z-       .  .  - ,         .            .    -    .   .


  ,         : "             "    "     ,    "     -  (sotnik ()),     ,   .
: , ,      , ,   ?
  ()      -,       .        
(1)  :  -,   -    . (2)      -   1   2.    ,     . 
    -      ,    .  ?
   : = ,     , , ,  .    -   ,      ,   -   ,    "  " .     .    -  . .      ,    ,     ,      ,      ?
 .                ?            .     ?

----------


## SergeiP

> ()      -,       .        
> (1)  :  -,   -    . (2)      -   1   2.    ,     . 
>     -      ,    .  ?


      ,        () ,        ,  .

                 .        "  ".       ...

----------

> ,        () ,        ,  .
> 
>                  .        "  ".       ...


   -     "",     .   - "  " ,             .    - - , -   -   .    ,    ,     ,     .  ..    **               ""  " "      -   ,    . :Smilie:

----------


## SergeiP

:Smilie:  -      (    ),        .   -      .

      -       .  ,    ,   -    .

----------

,                                  .     :     " "     .

----------

-.      ?

----------


## .

**,     .

----------


## Fraxine

:
1.            - 40 ? 
2.     1    ?
3.        2 ? -  , -   ,   -  . ?

----------

, 
1.        .   -      /.    .    ,   .        ?        -     ,      .
2.  -     /  .    -    ,  "    , ,  ".    N 1843-  . 2  (  )  .   ,       ?   "   (  ), , "     ,         .     ,      , , ?         ""     " "?

----------


## .

> - 40 ?


.    - 4  




> -  , -   ,   -  .


    - 2    
**,      .    ,  ,   ,    ?  :Frown:

----------

> **,     .


    .          -  . -  .   ?

----------


## .

,  .

----------

, :    ,                                  .      ?

----------


## Fraxine

,   . "   ".  -   :yes:

----------

-  .    .   -   ,       "   "      (   ) ,    ?   ,     -    -   .

----------


## Fraxine

,     : (     22  2011 . N -4-2/21794@)       ,   - -  2-2,5 .       - .          .
...     -   ,    .
     ,     ,   .

----------


## GentleLove

, ,    ,        ...    . 2.1  373-,      () ,      "    ( .. )",      -   ,  , .

----------


## .

> -   ,       "   "      (   ) ,    ?


        , ?  :Frown:      -      :Frown:

----------

> Z-       .


   Z ?

----------

> , ?      -


  !    ? "    " .    (   -      ) "      " .... .   ,  .        -    .  ,      :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> Z ?


     .




> ?


?   ?  :Wow:

----------


## sotnik

**,     ,     ,      , ,      - .     .      .       ,      .           ,      .  ,     .     ,   , , ,     ,     .   .    ,    -     -   .  - ,      .  ,   ,        ...
!

----------


## .

> ? "    "


   ,        .  -    ,

----------

> ?   ?


  .           -   - .           - .
 .   - .  ?     .       100 000  (  , ),     - - 50 000?              . ?

----------


## sotnik

.....

----------

> .....


   . ...     ,      ,          ,    ,  .   ,    -     ,      ,   ""  ?

----------


## saigak

> -


.  .           ,   .




> ,


      , ,    .

----------


## sotnik

> . ...


, ,        !    ,        ,  ,      .
    25- ,    , ,      ,       ,      !
    19       ,  ,    .      ,       ,   ,  ,       ...
 ..      ,    ,           ,          ,  .        ...
     ,  , ,           N- ...       ,       ...   ""... , ,     ...  ...
     ,  ...
     !    !

----------

...       .     ,  ,        :Smilie:       -    , ,    ,  .  ,     -    ,         ( ,   ) ,  ,     .     ,  .         ,     2-3   -,     ,,    ,       ,     .  ,    ,   ,      .

----------


## saigak

> 


..    ,      .

----------


## sotnik

**,    ...       -   ,              "Z",      ( ) ": 1()  ()    .  ." -     .      ...

----------

> ..    ,      .


   .     ,   Excel-,     ,       - 4 .  ,   ,    .           ,      -  ,    (),   . .

----------


## ewam

:  , , ,     - ,     ? , ,    ,    ,   ,       "  ".          -    ?

----------


## GentleLove

*ewam*:    -   ( ,     ,  ,   ), ,    ...  ...       ,   ?  :Wow:      ,   .

----------

> "  ".


  ?    ,        , ..      "".         .

----------

/       -   ,      ,  ,   ?

----------

- 
//
      - 2  .     -    /  .
          ,       .
//
  -    ,      .      - 4 .. -  
//
 2  :
1.  .       -              .      3      ,   .     "      " -  
2.   (   5      ,           ).                  ,         ,  
//
   .             .

----------


## sotnik

> /       -   ,      ,  ,   ?


,  ...

----------


## sotnik

> ...       ,   ?


   ,  ""         ?         ,          ?      ?  ,             -  ? ? 
         ?

----------


## sotnik

> 


 ""   ....    ,      ...

----------


## sotnik

> :  , , ,     - ,     ?


       "_()_==, , ,       .

----------


## Nadinak

> :
> 
>             /       -   ,      ,  ,   ?
> ,  ...


   ?
     -   /     .     ,       .

----------


## sotnik

> ?





(.   12.10.2011 N 373-)
  ,   -   "  "?  : /. => ""    .    ,        .




> ,       .


....    - ...        ,       ,   ...   ..
     "",  , ,     ...  , ,   !    ...

----------


## Nadinak

,   , ,    ,       ,           "0"   "   ,      ",       , why not?

----------


## Vayolet

> "0"   "   ,      "


 "0"

----------


## Nadinak

> "0"

----------


## sotnik

*Nadinak*,     ,      "1",   ,     ,         ,  . ,         -      .
       -.
   :  -     .        "" ?  ,   ,  .         - : "   .. < ->   ..   (  " ")     ".     - ,           , "    "            ...

----------


## sotnik

> , why not?


,     !

----------

> ,         ,  .


...     ,

----------


## alexstrel

> *Nadinak*,     ,      "1",   ,     ,         ,  . ,         -      .


     .
     ,      100,       ,    100,   .

----------


## sotnik

> :  , , ,     - ,     ? , ,    ,


.1.2  373-:
 - " ,           ,    ,    ,       ( - **)."

"1.6.      ,      ,        ( - ),        ,       .
    ,            ( -  ).
*    .*"

"2.1.    ,   :
 ;
    (   ),        ( )      ,   ( - );
* (     )*."

"2.2.    0310001     ,     - , .
   0310002  ,      ,     - , .
*             .*"

"2.3.    (),  () ,     ( - ),     ,    .
*        ,    , * ."

". 2.5 ...        0310004 (        0310005)     ,      - **       ,   (** )  .
2.6.      0310004 (        0310005)   , *    -* "

*     ,* :
1).       **      , ,        .    ""    "
  .        ,           "    "               ,  ""  ...
2).        ,       , ,  ,    ,     ,    ,  ...

----------


## Nadinak

> *Nadinak*,     ,      "1",   ,     .
>        -.


    ,
     ,    ,      -.
  ,       ,  ,        .
    ,    - .

----------


## sotnik

**, 
*alexstrel*, 
 , ,           .    ,  ,   ,      ,       "0"  "1" -       .      ,    .   ,  ,          ,   ...

----------


## sotnik

*Nadinak*,



> ,    - .


  , ,  ...     ""       ,       (    )

   !    ,    ,    .
  ,        ,     ,    ,      .  ,           ,    ....

----------


## ewam

,  ,  ,      ,      


> 


,      **,   . ,        ,     ?     ,       ?

----------


## Nadinak

> *Nadinak*,
> 
> 
>   , ,  ...


  :yes:

----------


## saigak

> ,


 -  .




> ?


   .

----------

6 .      ?              , ,    .       -        ,        .                 ?       ,     ?   .

----------


## sotnik

> ,  ,  ,      ,


    !       ,    ...
    ""      ,   ...

----------


## GH

> 


,    : 2010    " !    1,     ". ,.
2011   ()   "  1 ,  ... 0".    :,     ...
    :    ,    (     ). :  .....   ..
          ... :    ,,,  - ?   .

----------


## .

> 


  sotnik





> , ,


, 
   (),          ,       ( -  ,   ,    ().
:        ,      -"   ...", ..         ,      ,    (     ).
     ?  ,     ,   .       -      Z-,     .    1   10  (    20 ).    ,     .
"    "- ,       ?

----------


## GH

> !    ?!


    .  ,       .  ( ) , - .   -    ,       3...   ,    ,      .   -     .     ,..    ,      .()     ,..    .

----------


## SergeiP

* GH*, , 2012   !
 :Smilie:

----------


## sotnik

> "    "- ,       ?


      ,    ,          (,   ),     ...
      : , , ,  ..   ,   ,     ...

----------


## saigak

> 


    ..   .

----------


## sotnik

> ..   .


    ,  373- "      ,  ,        "
 ,             ...
    :



> : , , ,  ..


..     ,      ...

----------


## rwf

,     .

   ?

    ,       .

1.   -1,    ,       ,     ,    .

2.        -3     -4.  

3.      " "        -2,         ?

                  .

     ?


          .       ?        .    ,               ?       .             ?

         ,      ,    ? *   ,     12.10.2011  373-           ,       .*   - ,     .

----------


## sotnik

> ?


       ,    373-



> 1.   -1,    ,       ,     ,    .


   :
1).           ,    .      ,     .
2).        ,          ,       ,    .   -,      ...      ,  ,    ,     . ,    ,       ,    .  ,    ...
       -   .
     (  ,         , , ,  "",    - ,  ,     ) -       -  .




> 3.      " "        -2,         ?


,       ,          ,      ,     -     .
      ,   .       : " ()   "   .



> 


 - !       ,     ...       ,      ...




> ?


,   , - .




> ?


,  .  ,  .              .   -    ,   ,          ...



> ?       .             ?


  ,         .        ,   ... , ,      ,    ,       ,  ...
    ,      ,     .      (  ),  .      ,  ...



> ,      ,    ?


   ,       ( , ) /         ...        (  ),          /  ,  ,      ...

----------

(   !.   ,   )     ""   ,    ,       ,     .  -  .  .      .  .     .      4   ,   (    4)   -    -      .      -     ?    - :     (.     ?)     ,   .    .  ,   ?    ?
      ""    ? -      ..  ,    ,     -  .

----------

,   ,       ?

----------


## SergeiP

> =  ,   -   "  "?  : /. => ""    .    ,        .


sotnik,  ,           ""      " ",      " "    (      ).                      ...

  -    ...

----------


## o-kravec

,  ! 
      22.12.2011 N -4-2/21794@ "          ",   ,         . 
  ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

-           .

----------

:
1.        ,        -       ?        +  % 10 (  ),   .

   ,     ,         - ,  ,   , ,    .

----------


## .

> ,     ,         - ,  ,   , ,    .


,      :Smilie:

----------


## .

,      . 
 -       :Frown:

----------


## .

*alexstrel*,     .        .    ,   ,        :Frown:

----------

> ,


    ,   -  ?)))

----------


## .

**, ,    .  -       .    .

----------


## Buhgalter1975

:

   ,  ,    -    ,         - " ",        ,      ,    - "  "  ,  .

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> :
>    ,     ,         - ,  ,   , ,    .


    .  ,        . ,    - "  ?"       .

----------


## sotnik

> "  "  ,  .


C  ?  "    "   : " ",    ""  ,     - .     : " " -     ,     ,   ""    .  :      .      .
  -     ...

----------

#326,  .    -    ,        .    ,   .    ()  - .  - -  -, -.     ?    ,    .  ?    326.

----------


## sotnik

> ,    - "  ?"       .


  ,    ...  ,   ,   ,    .   ,        .   ?            ,   ?

----------


## sotnik

> ,


 .  -  .   -    "",  -     ...  - ,   - ,  - ...

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> C  ?  "    "   : " ",    ""  ,     - ....


,   , .    .  -  ,       -  .  -   ,        ,     .

----------


## Larky

> ,   ,   ,    .


  - ,      -...    -   ,      ...  :Smilie:          ,       ...

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> ,   ?


 .  -   .   ,          .

----------


## sotnik

> 


             ,      - ,     .     - ,        ...

----------


## sotnik

> ...


   -      .     ,     -    .
     ,       "-" - .      " "  - !       .

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> #326,  .    -    ,        .    ,   .    ()  - .  - -  -, -.     ?    ,    .  ?    326.


,     ()  "".     .     .    .      ,           ,    .

,    .

----------


## sotnik

> 


 .    ...

----------


## sotnik

> ,     ()  "".    .     .


?    ?      ?    ?
   ,       ,    ?   ,             .
   ,        ...

----------


## sotnik

> -   ,


  ,        ...
            ,     - .

----------


## sotnik

> .  -   .   ,          .


   : "  ?"

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> ,      - ,     .     - ,        ...


        - " "      .  
  ( )  ,    - "  "     ,     .

----------


## sotnik

> :
>   sotnik
>            ,   ?
>  .  -   .   ,          .


 : "  ?"

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> : "  ?"


,              .

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> ,        ...
>             ,     - .


    .

----------


## sotnik

> ,              .


     ? ,  ,    ,  -  .       (   )   .  () -   ....   :Smilie:

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> ?    ?      ?    ?
>    ,       ,    ?   ,             .
>    ,        ...


      .
         .
,  ,     ?

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> (   )   .  () -   ....


    ?

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> ?


     - .
  ,   ,   ,   .

----------


## sotnik

> .


          .   -      ,        (  )    .       :        .
       .       ...     ,   ...

----------


## sotnik

> ?


   ,    ,  ,          .  -     .  -        " ",.      -  ,   - ?        .       ,   -          ...  ?   ?
 ,   , ,         ...   :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> .   -      ,        (  )    .       :        .
>        .       ...     ,   ...


   (  )      . ,      ,     . 
  ,      "",       ,     (    ).    -  ,   "   "  " , "  .             ,   "".

----------

"  ",         .    ,      ,             !          .

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> -        "


          .
     ?
       .
 ,       ,         - ""  " ".

----------


## sotnik

> .


,    ,        ...
    ,      :
1).        ()   . (1- );
2). ,                  ,     . (2- );
3)          /,       ""     ,   !       (3- ).
         ,      ....

----------


## sotnik

> "  ",         .


:
         ,      ....

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> "  ",         .    ,      ,             !          .


.        .
   .          ,         .   ,     .

----------

z-    ,       .   "   "       ,     ,      ?     .

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> ,    ,        ...
>     ,      :
> 1).        ()   . (1- );
> 2). ,                  ,     . (2- );
> 3)          /,       ""     ,   !       (3- ).
>          ,      ....


 1. -  . 2,3 -  .  "  " -    .  ,  -  .    .

----------


## Fraxine

> -    ,        .    ,   .    ()  - .  - -  -, -.     ?    ,    .  ?


, ,  . ,     . 01.01.2012   100 -        100 .-     . (    ""   ?)  02.01.2012    .   - (    ).     200 .     170.  -     ???  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Fraxine

> ()   .


      ?    ?

----------


## sotnik

> ""   ?


     ,    .     ,         ,    - ?



> -     ???


    15%,     ,      6%    ,   ,     .     , ,   ,  ,     ,       ,         ...

----------

> 200 .     170.  -     ???


     200,   170 -   ,

----------

-   !       ,     ?    ?   !  , ..    -    ,    ?     ?        !    100 000 -  .      .   " "    .     -    -   -  .

----------


## .

*Buhgalter1975*,      .      ,     ,    .   ,    . 41 .          ,   ,          .

----------


## klf

!      8  2011.                
1.     +    
2.    !     !!!!        ?
3.     ??? ..                        2 !    2       , ..  ,               ?         ,           .   ,        ,   -      ?    ?
           !!!

----------


## sotnik

> 2       , ..  ,               ?         ,           .   ,        ,   -      ?    ?


 ...
             ,        ?      ?      ?
          ,        .

----------


## klf

> !      8  2011.                
> 1.     +    
> 2.    !     !!!!        ?
> 3.     ??? ..                        2 !    2       , ..  ,               ?         ,           .   ,        ,   -      ?    ?
>            !!!


   -            ?

----------

-         .    -   - .    !!!       ""  50  ,   ,    ""   .  :        ,   ,          ,       . ,   -?   ? 
 (,  -  ).
1.     ,   1-2  .
2.       ?    ?       ?
3.         (      )  ?
 ,      .      ,    .         ?

----------


## Fraxine

> ,      .      ,    .         ?


 




> !

----------


## Andyko

> 


   ;
     -      ,    ;

----------


## _2009

> (      )  ?


    .

----------


## Andyko

>

----------


## _2009

""  "".

----------


## sotnik

**,     ?     ,        ,    ,    ,   ,  /,  ,  ..?      ?

----------


## ewam

. :Stick Out Tongue:       ,     , , ,    .        , ,       ,      .

----------


## sotnik

> .


 **,        :
1).     **,    ,   ;
2).    ,   ()  ,    .
  , ,    ,     ,     ,    ...
  , ,  - ...
-,  . ?    ,     .   ?  ,          ,  -     -  .   ()         ,   .    -    .     : "  "    " ",      ,      ,   .  -       ,  ,  .
      ,        ,     .  .        "      01.. ... ,  ( )    (1  12 )  .          ...
    ,   .

----------


## ewam

,      ,     "_  ,    ,    ,   ,  /,  ,  ..?"_    .         .          ,       ,     ,   ,        :Frown:

----------


## sotnik

> .


  ?
, -    ,       ,    ,      ,       , ..             .     ,        ..   - ,     .      ...   ,  -  ...




> 


,       ...  2012      .     -  ,   .
   ,   ,   ** ,       , .    .   ,   ,  .        ,                  .

----------


## ewam

,      ,           ?       -          .

----------

,     .       ,   .   .  100%  ,    .   :  - (     =  )       ,  1-2    ,  , ( ,     ,     -   ,          =).  .   ..        "",      ,   ,    -      .    . 

  ,    -    .    ?     (    )   ,       (     )
   , .

----------


## sotnik

> :....


 - !  , ,        ,  ..




> -    .    ?


 -  ,         (           ) -     .      ,    .. ,   -    .



> ... 
>    ,


     .    ,     ,  . ..    ,   ..  ,           .
    ,   ...  15%- ...

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> *Buhgalter1975*,      .      ,     ,    .


 .  ,    -    .

----------

. !      -,  -,  .  -  ..  50-60  7.   . .         .     :Smilie:      .   (  )  . ,  -   5-  20- - !  . . ,   ,  !

----------


## Buhgalter1975

> *Buhgalter1975*,      .          ,   ,          .


  "    "   .

----------


## .

> .  ,    -    .


  ?        ?  :Wink:        ,  -    ? 
   ,    .  ,     ,      ?  :Frown:

----------


## sotnik

> ,    -    .


   ,         ,    , - .         ...

----------


## sotnik

> ,     ,      ?


  :yes:   :yes:   :Wink: 
 - !

----------


## sotnik

> 7.


   ?  ?




> 5-  20- - !


?????    " "?  ....

----------


## Fraxine

> -,  -,  .  -  ..  50-60  7.   . .         .         .   (  )  . ,  -   5-  20- - !  . . ,   ,  !


      .    (   ) ?     ?      .        1   1 ,      .  ,     ?

----------


## Buhgalter1975

,       (  )? 
 " "  .
     ,             - "  ".

----------


## Buhgalter1975

*.*,  ,   ,      ?  ,    . .

----------


## Andyko

*Buhgalter1975*,     " "

----------

> ,
>      /


      -      / (      )

----------

> ,       ,   ...


-.
  ,         !

----------


## alexstrel

> ?        ?        ,  -    ? 
>    ,    .  ,     ,      ?


  ,           .

      .            ,   ,      ..         .
    . 1.        . 2.          .   1  2       .
   2      1.         .
              .
                ,        .      .       ,     .           /,   .
         ,       .          ,         .

----------


## sotnik

> ,


  ?   - ,    - ...   ,      ... ,  ,      .  -   ,   ...

----------

> ?  ?


     1  ,     .       " "   -  ,        -  . , ,     -     ,  ... 




> ?????    " "?  ....


 .    ( /)

----------


## olga290585

> .    (   ) ?     ?      .        1   1 ,      .  ,     ?


.     .          .    ? 
       2013 ,   ,  ,      .             .

----------


## alexstrel

> .     .          .    ? 
>        2013 ,   ,  ,      .             .


 .       2013   .
 2013         .       .

----------


## sotnik

> 2013


   ,    2013   ""   ...       ..              .
 ,             ,  .         ...

----------


## sotnik

> .    ( /)


 ,     .    ...       ,   ()       ,     "",   ,    ...
             .   ,    ...
  -,   -.   .      ,  ?  ,  ,          "" .  ...

----------

!    (  - .)   - ,      ,   !   ,     :Smilie:

----------


## .



----------


## olga290585

> .       2013   .
>  2013         .       .


      .        . ,   ,    .  402-,    2013 , :
. 2. . 1. "        ( -  ):
4)  ,    ,   ,    ,    ( - ,   );"
. 6. . 1. "    :
1)  , ,   , -  ,                     ()     ,   ;"

----------


## alexstrel

> 1)  , ,   , -  ,                     ()     ,   ;"


           ???
        ,         .

        .

----------


## .

> ()


       ,     .       . , ,       .  ,  .

----------


## olga290585

!!!!!!!!

----------


## niks35

> - ,      ,   !   ,

----------


## sotnik

*niks35*, 
**, 
GOOGL         !
   "" -  ,    ...

----------


## sotnik

...

----------


## .

,   

, *sotnik*,    ,   .   .      -     .   , .

----------


## sotnik

> , sotnik,    ,   .


... ...   ,     ....     ... ...



> ,


  ,  ,   ...          ,       ...
  ...

----------


## GentleLove

.*

, niks35*: .        "" .   , , /, /, ,   . -  . . ,  .
 :  ,    , ,      ,     :Wow:

----------


## gspmsk

, .    :     6%         " ".        ,  6%        .    /  , ,       ,   .

----------


## niks35

*GentleLove*,  .    ,       ,           .

----------

.  , ,  /.   ,            ?          / ,      ? -

----------


## Nadinak

> -      / (      )


   ,    ,        .
        ,        50 ..   .     .
        (  ),        .
       ,      ,      ,    ,   ,     .

----------


## sotnik

> 


         " "?     ,  ,  ,      ,   "  ", "   "
-,       .         .
  " "   :
   +  -  =    .
       .      ()   .       -     .        - , , . ,       -  .
   "  "       -     .  !    :     ,   ,        -   .  -              -     .        ,    ,     ()   ,      . ,       -   .        Ѩ!!!!
          "     "  ..

----------


## sotnik

> (  ),        .


?           ?

----------


## Fraxine

-     ,       ?     ?   100% ,       .
  -                 -      ?

----------


## Nadinak

> ?           ?


   ,
   ,     .
     .
        .
       .
      , ..       (,    ).          :Smilie: 
    ,  ,       ,       ,     -  - /.

----------


## sotnik

> ,  ,


 ...
     .     -  /,      ()  -   ,          ,    .  -  ""   .   ,       -    .       6%,          ...

----------


## Nadinak

> ...
>      .     -  /,      ()  -   ,          ,    .  -  ""   .   ,       -    .       6%,          ...


, 6%.
       :
 -      -    (   ).      :
-   , ..     ?

                (   )?

-  "    "   .

----------


## .

*Nadinak*,   -  ,       .     
             .     0

----------


## Nadinak

> *Nadinak*,   -  ,       .     
>               .     0


,   .
       ?
      -     - (..  ,    /).

----------


## sotnik

> -   , ..     ?


  ?       ,     ?



> 


 !  +     -     +    -     .    ,       :
1)  Ѩ ( )   ;
2)  Ѩ ( )  ;
3)  Ѩ ( )   () .
       ,    ,    .
   (  )   +   ...

----------


## sotnik

> -     - (..  ,    /).


           (..      ,       -     ) ,  !         .  ,     .

----------

